# Kanalbündelung hintenrum



## Austrickser (20. April 2004)

Ich habe derzeit eine Auseinandersetzung mit meinem Provider in der Form, dass mir bei Vertragsabschluss für meine ISDN-Internet-Flatrate auch die Möglichkeit der ISDN-Kanalbündelung versprochen wurde, was aber doch nicht geht. Der Verkäufer hat mich schlicht angelogen.

Gerade stelle ich aber fest dass ich mich seit neuestem von meinen beiden PCs gleichzeitig in das Internet einwählen kann, vor kurzem ging das noch nicht (beide PCs haben eine ISDN-Karte).

Nun frage ich mich ob ich hintenrum doch noch an 128 kBit an einem PC herankomme.

1. Geht das vielleicht über einen ISDN-Router?

2. Noch besser wäre es wenn ich das ohne zusätzliche Hardware realisieren könnte. Ich stelle mir das so vor dass ich an meinem Haupt-PC 64 kBit über IDSN zusammenkopple mit 64 kBit über LAN vom zweiten PC, so dass ich am Haupt-PC dann mit 128 kBit surfen kann. Geht eine solche Kopplung irgendwie und wenn ja, wie?

3. Eine dritte Idee die ich noch habe wäre die, dass ich beide ISDN-Karten in einen PC einbaue. Allerdings habe ich keine Idee wie ich die beiden Karten so koppeln muss, dass ich in einem Browser-Fenster mit 128 kBit surfen kann.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## gothic ghost (21. April 2004)

> Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Ein Tipp von dir wäre auch nicht  schlecht in Richtung
Betriebssystem. 
Ich weis nicht ob sich die DFÜ-Einträge unter
Win2k und XP von Win98 unterscheiden und Linux ist es wohl nicht.
Unter win98 im DFÜ-Eintrag gibt es  " Zusätzliche Geräte verwenden " da kannst
du den zweiten Kanal hinzufügen ohne hintenherum und PC-Umbau.
Die Anzahl der PC's hat mit den Kanälen nichts zu tun, man kann 10 PC's
über einen Kanal mit dem Internet verbinden. 
Bedeutet aber Geschwindigkeit :10, mit der Koppelung der Kanäle wird es *nur schneller*.


----------

